# How Early is Too Early to Mow on a Saturday?



## Killsocket

I was curious what everyone thought was a socially acceptable time to start trimming, edging, mowing, etc., on any given Saturday/Sunday?
7AM probably is a bit too early, but 9AM? Is there an adopted norm outside of any agreement with a neighbor?
Just curious what everyone thought.


----------



## Alan

Teenagers would probably tell you anything before noon is unacceptable. But as an old man, I think 9am is plenty late enough to be considerate of your neighbors in general.


----------



## gene_stl

Where I live there is a city ordinance. You can start at 7:30 am and make noise until about 8:30pm. Outside those hours a cop will come and tell you to put it away or threaten you with a ticket unless there are some kind of extenuating circumstances. I usually don't get out before 10:30 am anyway. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Agree with the 9 a.m. start being fine. Sometimes I start a bit earlier if I see other neighbors out. It's not like you're gonna have the music blaring doing keg stands right?.....or are you? :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub

8am is fair game in my opinion.


----------



## ABC123

I always follow the noise regulations for the most part.

525.11 Domestic Power Equipment. It is unlawful for any person to operate a power lawn mower, power hedge clipper, chain saw, mulcher, garden tiller, edger, drill or other similar domestic power maintenance equipment, except between the hours of 7:00 a.m. and 9:00 p.m. on any weekday and Saturday or between the hours of 9:00 a.m. and 8:00 p.m. on any Sunday or holiday. Snow removal equipment is exempt from this provision when initiated within 12 hours of the completion of the most recent snowfall.


----------



## Pete1313

I hope I didn't make any other neighbors mad when I mowed at 7:30am last saturday... my excuse if a police officer shows up "a reel mower just cuts so nice with dew on the grass!"


----------



## PHXCobra

8am during the summer. It's generally already 95-100 at that time. Winter I wait til it's convenient to wear out the kids for a nap. Probably around 9 or 10am. Could do it earlier but I don't.


----------



## Sam23

I was thinking about starting up at about 8:00 am tomorrow. Trying to get it done before the sun hits full press.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I'd say 7:30 AM on Saturday here, because when it's near Summer and already at 85°F at 8 AM, yeah, you can lose a little sleep Mr. Neighbor. Your chickens don't care if I want to sleep in.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I usually wait until at least 10:00 am but feel like I could start earlier if I wanted to. I do hear some people mowing their lawns at 8:00 am some weekends but figure I can wait, plus I like to wait for the dew to burn off before mowing.


----------



## chrismar

The neighbors service was out yesterday at 7:30. I wouldn't personally start until 8 though.


----------



## MasterMech

I think it's highly dependent on your equipment and how tightly packed your neighborhood is. Also talk to your neighbors (if feasible..... :lol and see if you can't find out a bit about their habits. I LOVE to mow early in the AM as soon as it gets light out but that's only feasible if you're mowing with something quiet and your neighbors are early risers. It is pretty common for my neighbors (and me) to mow just before sundown as the sun is far less intense then.


----------



## Green

I don't understand these morning mowers! First of all, I don't like doing anything early, and second, I don't like to mow damp grass. That said, there are neighbors and also professional landscapers who mow around 8:00AM sometimes.


----------



## MarkAguglia

10:00AM if you ask me. People work hard all week long. Let them sleep in a little on a Saturday..


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I'm of the never let the sun catch you sleeping variety. My days start at 4:30-5. I don't mow until the dew is gone. I will do other things until I can mow. That being said anything after 9 should be fair game and I would push that to 8 during the summer


----------



## Greendoc

8-6 12 months out of the year. People and their lawn services starting third world early are the reason why there are blower ban bills before the legislature every year. I never have anything running before the prescribed time besides my coffee maker. Not like my neighbor down the street. String trimmer and blower going in unison at 7 on a weekend.


----------

